# Farmhouse bottle dump



## Walker1200 (Jul 17, 2021)

Question for folks who've dug in farmhouse dumps before.  I have permission to dig in a few areas that are trash dumps for an old mid-1800s property.  So far, the bottles near the surface have mostly been screw tops...and I would guess nothing earlier than 30s or 40s.  I'm wondering if the newer bottles are on top and the older bottles are deeper.  I realize there is no way to tell unless I probe and dig, but I guess I'm wondering if its a common thing (in others' experience) to have a gradient of bottles...with the newest at the surface...as opposed to the older ones being in a totally different dump site?

Thanks in advance!

-Kerry


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 17, 2021)

Could be older ones farther down, only way to find out is try digging deeper. Some 1930's & 40's bottles can be collectible like Milk Bottles & ACL Soda Bottles. Let me know if any old rusty Beer Cans in there. I collect those. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Walker1200 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hey Leon,

Thanks again for the info.  Ill keep my eye out for old beer cans when I'm digging. 

-Kerry


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 18, 2021)

Do you see any older glass on the surface.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Walker1200 (Jul 18, 2021)

Yeah there is glass at the surface. Mostly screw tops, but some newer corks too.

-Kerry


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 18, 2021)

Walker1200 said:


> Yeah there is glass at the surface. Mostly screw tops, but some newer corks too.
> 
> -Kerry


Cork tops are generally older than screw top bottles.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 18, 2021)

I dig farm dumps frequently and what I have found is that sometimes farms have different dumps depending on different ages. One may be used between 1890 and 1920 while another somewhere else may be used between 1930 and 1950. However there are also cases where the dump was always the go to area for the farms existence and then the old stuff will be buried deep beneath the newer. It is also common to find older bottles in newer age farm dumps since when they cleaned out the barn they may have thrown away old bottles that were sitting around.


----------



## Walker1200 (Jul 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Cork tops are generally older than screw top bottles.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Ahh yes.  I dont think that came out quite like I thought it would.  I just meant that the cork bottles I found had the seam all the way up the lip, so they weren't that old compared to other corks. Sorry for my confusion.  =)

-Kerry


----------



## willong (Jul 21, 2021)

Walker1200 said:


> Yeah there is glass at the surface. Mostly screw tops, but some newer corks too.
> 
> -Kerry


That would be enough to hold my interest in the property. That you know it dates into mid-nineteenth century should keep you motivated to find older dump areas.

If you have a machine available, metal detect to find hidden concentrations in low and/or marshy spots, tangled briars, stump piles and etc. Any waste ground or an out-of-the-way areas that the original farmers would have found convenient and a logical place to dispose of trash.


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 21, 2021)

Walker1200 said:


> Question for folks who've dug in farmhouse dumps before.  I have permission to dig in a few areas that are trash dumps for an old mid-1800s property.  So far, the bottles near the surface have mostly been screw tops...and I would guess nothing earlier than 30s or 40s.  I'm wondering if the newer bottles are on top and the older bottles are deeper.  I realize there is no way to tell unless I probe and dig, but I guess I'm wondering if its a common thing (in others' experience) to have a gradient of bottles...with the newest at the surface...as opposed to the older ones being in a totally different dump site?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Kerry



Be careful digging farm dumps.
I was once warned by farm owner that the dump at his family farm, although old and containing a lot of good bottles, also contained lots of poisonous agricultural chemicals from the late 40s and 50s. 
Just be aware.


----------



## Walker1200 (Jul 21, 2021)

Good point, I will certainly keep an eye out for that, and protect myself.


----------



## Walker1200 (Jul 21, 2021)

willong said:


> That would be enough to hold my interest in the property. That you know it dates into mid-nineteenth century should keep you motivated to find older dump areas.
> 
> If you have a machine available, metal detect to find hidden concentrations in low and/or marshy spots, tangled briars, stump piles and etc. Any waste ground or an out-of-the-way areas that the original farmers would have found convenient and a logical place to dispose of trash.




I do have a detector or 5, so I will certainly take your advice and use that in my searches.  Thanks!

-Kerry


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 21, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> Be careful digging farm dumps.
> I was once warned by farm owner that the dump at his family farm, although old and containing a lot of good bottles, also contained lots of poisonous agricultural chemicals from the late 40s and 50s.
> Just be aware.



Yes this is why I sometimes am wary to dig the newer dumps (post 1930), even if they do have milk bottle or soda potential, as this was the case with most of them. A farmer I know said that the dump on his farm during that era also had film developer chemicals in it. Nasty stuff. Be aware for metal barrel drums as these are usually a sign of toxic chemicals that were dumped in close proximity.


----------

